
Treating Autoimmune Disease with Lifestyle Change - technologyvault
http://www.sowingseedsofgratitude.com/what-is-autoimmune-diseases/
======
bayesian_horse
The danger with attributing intractable diseases or relief from their symptoms
to lifestyle is a tendency to blame the patient. Which rarely helps anyone.

Not saying this is the intention of the blog post at all.

